# Brain Dead



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Need some ideas.
In the middle of remodeling our new kitchen.
I have a challenge that needs some creative input from other foodies.
I have a bar area. We don't do the bar thing, so we would like to turn this into a dessert bar. NEED IDEAS.
bar back has small fridge w/tiny freezer, ice maker,sink, approx 9'x24" granite top with 5 or six glass shelves with mirrored back.
Shelves are adjustible so there is room for appliances. I would like a cappucino machine if I can afford it. What else? blender,?
We were thinking soda fountain look for the back and more upscale for the bar itself 9' granite,wood base. We would like to have dessert there after entertaining but it is on the opposite side of the housefrom the dining room through the formal area.
I'm really asking for we're on the burnout trail with the whole house and business thing. Don't want to waste funds.
TIA


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

A small oven and/or stovetop might come in handy for warm desserts. Also (this is a personal taste thing, but) I think desserts look so pretty on tiers. Maybe you can bring that concept into the decor of your dessert bar. You can do something ultra-modern with the leftover granite from your countertops. 

Maybe some pretty overhead racks for your stemware too.

Cappuccino machine sounds great. What a fun project.


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

You might _feel_ brain dead after undertaking a kitchen remodel!! It's a huge task, so you'd better gear up.

Instead of a dessert bar (per se) would you consider a _coffee/beverage_ bar? You could put a killer espresso machine and/or one of those boiling water spigots (for tea drinkers). With a fridge you could keep your milk, etc. fresh. Heck, that's what I'd do.

Have you tried Lowe's or HDepot for "how to" books and magazines? What a stash!! There might be some valuable info to be had. HDepot also gives demos on particular subjects. You could check out when they're going to do one that relates to your project.

When DH and I bought this house, we wanted one that was move in condition. We knew we'd never find one with a kitchen that would reflect ownership by two chefs. (Can you say "pink tile backsplash"? Who would want to????) We'll look into both professional architects, etc. or feasibility of doing it ourselves. Either way, it's not something I anticipate will be fun. Good luck!


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

I agree with Chiff. I just finished (literally!) putting a new slate floor in my kitchen and found a lot of great ideas in the project center @ Home Depot & Loews.
Have you thought of an induciton burner or table-top conveciton oven? How about a really funky fondue set-up? It can pull double-duty for dim sum. Let us know what you decide!


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Whoa! did I just shoot myself in the foot. Great ideas!
I never thought of any heating appliance for the space.
Beverage is a great idea, since it's only a walk through the formal area to the bar from the kitchen.
Fondue. cool!
Chiff,
I hear ya. We found one that was totally done except for the kitchen which is a galley style. I decided to become the contractor since most of the kitchen design persons I know didn't exacactly get my needs. Countertops are in, Wall ovens, dishwasher, cooktop, vent-a-hood, wine cooler, refridgerator,still crated in the dining room.
325% over original budget!!!!
No time constraints though, put our home on the market 3 weeks ago. 3 lookers!
I found the best prices at the great indoors, it's like a home depot/expo but is actually owned by sears. Sales persons are commission so there was quiter a bit of wiggle room in prices. They offer almost all brands except DCS.
MAN! did I have sticker shock! Course, being excited I ripped everything out of the kitchen before shopping. I sure hope all these fancy appliances can warm up canned beans


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Kitchen in, except for ven a hood. Moving some thing in this weekend. Just had a nice dinner out by the pool. H2O a little chilly but a nice 78 outside.
Dessert bar next!!!
Only finding fondue pots that are nice looking but seem flimsy. Is this something you can buy at a restaurant supply or on-line from Europe?
Wife let me have the Lindt Stymeist cappucino and coffe service to display.
It doesn't look like I will be able to afford a cappucino machine,WOW!1500.-2000. dollars.
Need more ideas!
TIA
pan


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

panini,
did you check on used machines?
and as for that temperature thing,    
although today is indian summer and a balmy 64 degrees, i'm sure by monday we'll be back to a high of 45. and the pool's been closed since oct.1 
enjoy the weather!  
kat


----------

